# Meet the new little monster



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

4 weeks old now so I don't get to bring him home until December or so. This was my pick of the litter. 
Czech/DDR lines (I'll get more specifics later but I do know who the father came from just not the specific mother so I don't want to make myself a liar, haha)

We're going to call him Grim.

The one with his face stuffed in the pan is mine


















and a nose shot










Puppies are hard to get photos of when they're climbing all over you.










They're pretty good sized for just 4 weeks, that's my hand in the picture and the pups head is already as big (not that that says a whole lot).


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Ashley,
What are your plans with your new pup ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to try my hand at Schutzhund with him, and we'll see how that works out before I make any plans to do anything else.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ugly wee blighter isn't he ? :wink:

I thought you just off loaded one dog as two were too much ??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

best of luck ashley--if nothing else, he'll be a beautiful color!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maggie, are you drunk again?
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/convincing-spouse-let-dog-go-17333/

There's the thread. Nowhere did I say "too much" - I hated that dog and didn't want to keep him, nothing about being overwhelmed or having "too many" dogs...
Not to mention I hadn't thought I brought up that I gave him away on here...are you stalking me? Lol. He's with a friend of mine for the past 2+ weeks, still chipped in my name though.

ETA:

Obviously I never moved to Europe (end of that thread) so not concerned with restriction on pets here.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> 4 weeks old now so I don't get to bring him home until December or so. This was my pick of the litter.


Cute! Just curious, but how do you/breeder pick out the best "worker" for you at only 4 weeks old? I usually have only just started testing mine then, & except for the "extreme puppies", usually won't have any hard decisions on who is going where til 7-8 weeks +/-. :-k


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

There's no guarantee he'll be the best out of the litter. He was my pick for several reasons though.
With the whole litter out and loose in the yard, he was interested in seeing what I was up to while the rest were off wandering around. A couple of the other pups would come up and lose interest fast, but he stuck around dragging on my jeans legs and shoes. 
When we started to separate the litter up into a pen with the ones that I had little interest in (basically the ones that had no interest in the people around at alll), it brought us down to 3. His two other litter mates whined and cried to get to the rest of the litter and weren't interested in people anymore, he was busy getting my attention. 
So basically I picked the independent pup that didn't stress over his litter mates not being right there with him constantly.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maggie, are you drunk again?
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/convincing-spouse-let-dog-go-17333/
> 
> There's the thread. Nowhere did I say "too much" - I hated that dog and didn't want to keep him, nothing about being overwhelmed or having "too many" dogs...
> ...


Well slap my wrist! I remember now, that's the one you gave away behind your hubby's back, the dog he was really attached to?

And no I'm not drunk, but it is early yet :wink:.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup ;-)


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Ashley! Best of luck with your new boy; hope he turns out great for you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Well slap my wrist! I remember now, that's the one you gave away behind your hubby's back, the dog he was really attached to?
> 
> And no I'm not drunk, but it is early yet :wink:.


Well go ahead Maggie! Make it a double - I'll join you.

People seem to forget what they originally say on here! Tough luck some have long memories :lol:

Ashley, I had wondered why you were still here, I remember the questions about moving, finding clubs, dog food, etc.

Don't pick on Maggie - I guess she's not the only one doing a bit of thinking and to assume she's drunk is a bit off in my mind.

As to picking a pup out at 4 weeks - well, I would put it in the first order but watch how it developed before I made my final choice.

Good luck with him and have fun and remember, we're all human even the nastiest of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats on the pup Ashley. I pick my pups at about that age... best time to see what they really are without all the outside influences.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the pup. Love to see them grow, work and develop into unique individuals. Hey Maggie and Gillian, somewhere in the world it is past 5PM, I'll make a double too


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers Faisal!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

> Gillian Schuler said:
> 
> 
> > Well go ahead Maggie! Make it a double - I'll join you.
> ...


Why Thankyou Gillian and Cheers!

I tell ya, the manners or lack thereof with some of these yung uns these days leaves a lot to be desired, I dread to think what manners she'll be teaching if any to her new dog.

Now then, where did that bottle go........


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Well slap my wrist! I remember now, that's the one you gave away behind your hubby's back, the dog he was really attached to?
> 
> And no I'm not drunk, but it is early yet :wink:.


Again...no. Not behind his back though that was on the debate table for that thread (I never posted on here that I even gave him away I'm pretty sure) but I did ask him before I gave the dog away, which was only 2 weeks ago not right after that thread. He's on a "return at any time" policy and still chipped, etc in my name - so there is a possibility he'll come back, but I doubt it.

I was giving you a bad time Maggie, no disrespect intended.You have to realize by now you're one of my favorite people to give a hard time, since you don't get all sensitive about it.
Besides! You called the baby Stegosaurus ugly...that's not very nice either! Even though he does look like one with that huge fat tail, reminds me of Spike from Land before Time. 

Gillian, yes I was supposed to move more than a month ago. There was a mistake made, my husband is rotating back to the US in August 2011, not 2012. If we moved when he had less than 12 months left there, they'd make him stay until the 2012. As it is, he's coming home next year, so there is no point in us moving - I stopped all the paperwork as soon as I noticed this. Even after having to argue with them and high light paperwork to make it where they could understand it, then having to drop the whole deal - I wasn't pleased. The goal in mind there was to get everyone in the same house, I wanted to move but I'm happy I didn't because of some things that have come up since.

I doubt anyone really gave a damn about why I didn't so I didn't bother explaining why we never ended up moving. But, there's the Paul Harvey "the rest of the story" version. And now that I've bored you all to tears...thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Again...no. Not behind his back though that was on the debate table for that thread (I never posted on here that I even gave him away I'm pretty sure) but I did ask him before I gave the dog away, which was only 2 weeks ago not right after that thread. He's on a "return at any time" policy and still chipped, etc in my name - so there is a possibility he'll come back, but I doubt it.
> 
> I was giving you a bad time Maggie, no disrespect intended.You have to realize by now you're one of my favorite people to give a hard time, since you don't get all sensitive about it.
> Besides! You called the baby Stegosaurus ugly...that's not very nice either! Even though he does look like one with that huge fat tail, reminds me of Spike from Land before Time.
> ...


Ashley, In the future please inform us all on the decisions that go on in your house. This is a "learning forum" and were just not able to learn without that information. kthxbye :neutral:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> Ashley, In the future please inform us all on the decisions that go on in your house. This is a "learning forum" and were just not able to learn without that information. kthxbye :neutral:


Yes, maybe bullet points in future, that may help.

Ashley, cute pup :wink:. LMAO


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Fine fine, from now on it's Death by PowerPoint with all major household decisions!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Fine fine, from now on it's Death by PowerPoint with all major household decisions!


Hey Ashley, we certainly don't need any visuals of your goings on....I still can't get the pic of Ol' Bob out my head!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I said major household decisions, not every day run of the mill ones Maggie!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I said major household decisions, not every day run of the mill ones Maggie!


You're smart...but you still need to sharpen up .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so maggie is jealous of bob...
and ashley gives bob no credit...cause he is replaceable 
hmmmm.....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> so maggie is jealous of bob...
> and ashley gives bob no credit...cause he is replaceable
> hmmmm.....


...and this all started with posting baby stegosaurus puppy pictures...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> so maggie is jealous of bob...
> and ashley gives bob no credit...cause he is replaceable
> hmmmm.....


Maggie doesn't need a Bob although she is fond of a bob or two , besides all bobs are replaceable just like dogs eh Ashley ?? She could always call him little bob for now. Think it best I'm outta here......


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, so let me get this straight. I'm a horrible and evil person for rehoming the dog that didn't fit in with my household and wasn't going to accomplish what I would have liked. So, it makes me a bad person to give him to someone who wanted a pet and companion for their other dog, rather than to keep the dog and both of us be miserable?

Awesome logic. I'll keep that in mind that I should keep every dog I ever foster as well because I should keep it and not find it an appropriate home.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight. I'm a horrible and evil person for rehoming the dog that didn't fit in with my household and wasn't going to accomplish what I would have liked. So, it makes me a bad person to give him to someone who wanted a pet and companion for their other dog, rather than to keep the dog and both of us be miserable?
> 
> Awesome logic. I'll keep that in mind that I should keep every dog I ever foster as well because I should keep it and not find it an appropriate home.


OK . Anything else you want to get off your chest ??


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Maggie doesn't need a Bob although she is fond of a bob or two , besides all bobs are replaceable just like dogs eh Ashley ?? She could always call him little bob for now. Think it best I'm outta here......


Two at a time Maggie :-o My kinda tramp


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> Two at a time Maggie :-o My kinda tramp


I wouldn't go getting excited Jeremy, that's an expresision here for money, like a couple of quid or a few dollars. Sorry!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's all you charge?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I wouldn't go getting excited Jeremy, that's an expresision here for money, like a couple of quid or a few dollars. Sorry!


& for money? wow you old chicks know how to get down huh?

So wait your a dog trainer that takes 2 at a time for money & your getting down on ashley for what again?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's all you charge?


 
Charge? Charge? That's what I pay!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well then, someone got ripped off.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> & for money? wow you old chicks know how to get down huh?
> 
> So wait your a dog trainer that takes 2 at a time for money & your getting down on ashley for what again?


I think you're a little confused, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ...and this all started with posting baby stegosaurus puppy pictures...the possibilities are endless.


especially with the multi-stegosaurus tail possibilities...damn...I should get back into the entertainment industry...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> especially with the multi-stegosaurus tail possibilities...damn...I should get back into the entertainment industry...


Right...:-o

I guess it was just my turn to get picked on today.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I think you're a little confused, I don't know what you're talking about.


If you don't know what i'm talking about how am I the one confused?

You said you can take 2 "bobs" at one time & you charge money for it. Are we on the same page now because I have a little vacation time coming up & if your available..........


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Right...:-o
> 
> I guess it was just my turn to get picked on today.


lol..
I did NOT even read the thread..was NOT picking on YOU....was being ironic.....
sorry it worked out that way...due to perception..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Right...:-o
> 
> I guess it was just my turn to get picked on today.


And tomorrow too if you're lucky.

Lovely ugly puppy :grin:.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> lol..
> I did NOT even read the thread..was NOT picking on YOU....was being ironic.....
> sorry it worked out that way...due to perception..


You just have impeccable timing  trust me, none of this hurts my feelings, it's all rather comical.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> If you don't know what i'm talking about how am I the one confused?
> 
> You said you can take 2 "bobs" at one time & you charge money for it. Are we on the same page now because I have a little vacation time coming up & if your available..........


2 BOB'S at one time... I could make 500 $ Plus per hour in the greater Chicagoland area off that....Maggie "come" on over..BABY!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> If you don't know what i'm talking about how am I the one confused?
> 
> You said you can take 2 "bobs" at one time & you charge money for it. Are we on the same page now because I have a little vacation time coming up & if your available..........


Right then, I've a feeling we are singing off a different hymn sheet here, we could both agree to be confused, failing that I'm sticking to my guns.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think you're the only one not on the same page as the rest of us, as it seems pretty blatant what was suggested, at least to me, but then again I'm a perv.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> 2 BOB'S at one time... I could make 500 $ Plus per hour in the greater Chicagoland area off that....Maggie "come" on over..BABY!





maggie fraser said:


> Right then, I've a feeling we are singing off a different hymn sheet here, we could both agree to be confused, failing that I'm sticking to my guns.


I'm telling ya. I can set up a web cam, get maggie & her 2 bob's, & we can make some money. :razz:
Let me ask you though......... how do you feel about midgets? :|


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Well isn't this a surprise....a thread by Ashley degenerating into mundane sexual innuendo and midgets and and and.... I'm not getting involved in your smutty talk [-X.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Well isn't this a surprise....a thread by Ashley degenerating into mundane sexual innuendo and midgets and and and.... I'm not getting involved in your smutty talk [-X.


Normally I'd be more than proud to take credit of that, however this time, you're the one that brought BOB into the subject.

Who's the perv now?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Normally I'd be more than proud to take credit of that, however this time, you're the one that brought BOB into the subject.
> 
> Who's the perv now?


You \\/ Was that the right answer?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Maggie doesn't need a Bob although she is fond of a bob or two





maggie fraser said:


> I wouldn't go getting excited Jeremy, for money





maggie fraser said:


> Well isn't this a surprise....a thread by Ashley degenerating into mundane sexual innuendo and midgets and and and.... I'm not getting involved in your smutty talk [-X.


Umm hooker meet kettle. 
Serious though Mags, We can make a couple bucks on the side. Maybe enough to fund your lesbian getaway with Gillian \\/ Cameras will be there :razz:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well duh! If a thread devolves into sexual comments, it's always my fault, whether I brought it up or not.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Well duh! If a thread devolves into sexual comments, it's always my fault, whether I brought it up or not.


Yeah \\/ You're the self confessed perv Lol


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohhhh "WORKING DOG WOMAN GONE WILD

Joby, start working on that. I see $$$$


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Well isn't this a surprise....a thread by Ashley degenerating into mundane sexual innuendo and midgets and and and.... I'm not getting involved in your smutty talk [-X.


If you ARE involving MIDGETS in your escapades ...that = $4X american gains.. I am willing to represent you photographically or trying to reign in your PROLIFIC video DEBAUCHERY to date as your mature audience AMERICAN representative online...
THERE IS A PROLIFIC AUDIENCE of mature english ladies, here in America..I usually deal in young defected Russian figure skaters,,, but refuse to pass up an open market, especially involving working dog people..I BET with some thought we could outsell the Dutch Shepherd Rescue Calander....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Does that work for midget amputees too? I would think they'd bring in a better price yet...


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Does that work for midget amputees too? I would think they'd bring in a better price yet...


Maggie? Are u opposed to being nubbed? :-k


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I tell ya, the pervs are certainly coming out the woodwork on this thread. It's not even relax time evening over your way folks.....you should be damn ashamed of yourselves, damn ashamed!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey it's 4 PM here, and it's cold and probably going to snow - sounds like "happy time" to me!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> Maggie? Are u opposed to being nubbed? :-k


nubs are a select mostly USA comedical market,,far from the english serious professionals...


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I tell ya, the pervs are certainly coming out the woodwork on this thread. It's not even relax time evening over your way folks.....you should be damn ashamed of yourselves, damn ashamed!


Maggie you jump in threads downing Ashley all the time & as soon as some people throw it back at you you get you panties in a bunch. Really your the one who should be ashamed. At least Ashley takes it like a trooper & not like a bitch. Grow up & deal with it or stfu, & TOGTFO

P.S. offers still there for the midget amputee porn :razz:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I think you lot are getting a little over excited and should settle down. It's close to my bedtime so time I wound down, I've had my fun for tonight. :grin:


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm off work now so I will say it's been fun, & leave you with one parting comment .... **** you, **** you, **** you, you're cool, and **** you, I'm out!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

> P.S. offers still there for the midget amputee porn :razz:


only professionally though..limited market...do not get your knickers in a bunch over the opportunities...it IS a select market
PM me.... Maggie...like usual  that way I CAN let you down easy...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Ashley,

I hate to be the one to get this topic back on track 
but the monster is cute in a swamp collie sort of way.
Bring him out when you get him. I'd imprint tracking at a young age and start him on legs first. If you decide to go the Schutzhund route it's easier to go up (from legs to upper body) then down. I may have a barn out in Falcon that we can use this winter. Have you heard anything about any buidings on Carson or Pete Field or the AFA


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't heard anything back from anyone...sucks. Everything over by 10th SF on Carson (the only people I know are out there at the SF compound now) is full of equipment since those units deployed and I can't seem to get in touch with anyone at Peterson. 
Falcon is pretty close to me though! I was wondering if an indoor horse arena wouldn't be suitable (of course on off days when there are not horses there) and that was going to be my next suggestion. I think there are more than one in the general area, so if the barn doesn't work out let me know!

[email protected] collie. Don't apologize for getting things back on topic, it's only been like 5 pages since it was!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I haven't heard anything back from anyone...sucks. Everything over by 10th SF on Carson (the only people I know are out there at the SF compound now) is full of equipment since those units deployed and I can't seem to get in touch with anyone at Peterson.
> Falcon is pretty close to me though! I was wondering if an indoor horse arena wouldn't be suitable (of course on off days when there are not horses there) and that was going to be my next suggestion. I think there are more than one in the general area, so if the barn doesn't work out let me know!
> 
> [email protected] collie. Don't apologize for getting things back on topic, it's only been like 5 pages since it was!


HI Ashley

There used to be some old barracks we'd play in a few years ago. Unfortunately they tore them down to build new ones that they didn't want dogs in 

I'm going to be meeting with the owner of the barn some time next week to see if we can come to an arrangement.

A horse barn would be nice, but probably out of our budget ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I thought it might be but you never know, horses are so down in price right now that nobody is buying them and arenas and boarding are taking a hit too - so they might be willing to trade it off for cheap just to keep it used and cleaned out. 

Let me know how things go with that and if you need anything, you have my phone # and I'm willing to help out!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice pup!
That IS what this post is about isn't it? :-k

Sincerely,
............. 8-[ ........... Bob... #-o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on the little one, it should be fun watching another puppy grow up here.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> only professionally though..limited market...do not get your knickers in a bunch over the opportunities...it IS a select market
> PM me.... Maggie...like usual  that way I CAN let you down easy...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Picked the little demon up today.
He's settling in, drank a ton of water and passed out by my feet. Managed to get him out the door when he woke up and no pee on my floor - he's too small to make it out the back door due to the deck, he falls through the steps. 





































He's kinda cute in a evil sort of way. Very playful, but my hands say aim could be improved.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool good luck with him handsome little guy.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Picked the little demon up today.
> He's settling in, drank a ton of water and passed out by my feet. Managed to get him out the door when he woke up and no pee on my floor - he's too small to make it out the back door due to the deck, he falls through the steps.
> 
> 
> ...


Ashley

We'll be at El Pomar on Janitel at 8:30 AM.
Bring the little monster out for us to torture


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll try, might be a few minutes late since my oldest gets dropped off at 7:45...

You can even laugh at how mauled my arms are.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'll try, might be a few minutes late since my oldest gets dropped off at 7:45...
> 
> You can even laugh at how mauled my arms are.



Do you want me to bring the crate for you to try out?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sure if it's not a hassle, if it is, I can always meet up with you this weekend - I'm not 100% if it'd fit in the car or not.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That heavy muzzle looks just like Thunders when he was a pup.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't think I've seen pictures of Thunder...link?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is this a local breeder ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Semi-local - they live up past Florrisant.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is that bacon and sausage for his breakfast? I'd get those ears taped up....and fast! Interesting looking wee blighter, he kinda looks like he's just been squeezed out a tube.

Only kiiddin , lovely pup and good luck with him.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Soft ears are sorta rare and I wouldn't tape them hes just a baby look back at the kor reports or ask if there's soft ears back a bit in a few weeks if they ain't coming up.
I don't see any ink?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I agree and don't see any ink either.



maggie fraser said:


> Only kiiddin , lovely pup and good luck with him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't think I've seen pictures of Thunder...link?


No puppy pics but lots here;
www.rwdc.org

The club I belonged to. Just look up previous club dogs. He's also in a number of the trial pics but those aren't marked who's who.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Cute pup!!! 

You are a brave woman, a working drive puppy with a baby due in FEB! Shit, the pup will only be like 4 months! You have my respect being able to handle 4 kids, being pregnant with a 4th and 2 dogs, 1 a puppy!!!! 

Got a pedigree on him?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have a full ped yet, not until it comes in with the AKC reg - whenever that gets here. Speaking of that, I like that I can do it online now rather than having to mail it in with my credit card info...that was pretty simple.

As for kids, dogs, puppy - eh, like I tell everyone, what's adding one more to the insanity at this point. I lost my sanity with child #2 - that Thomas got to meet today. He's a good kid but doesn't listen worth a damn.

The pup though, he's quite the wonder, IMO. I padded the XL crate down with newspaper last night because I expected an accident or two. I just pulled out the newspaper this evening - it was all still dry, just shredded. That was a surprise because I was just gone for about 2 1/2 hours and expected a mess to clean up in the crate, but other than torn up paper, it was clean.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> As for kids, dogs, puppy - eh, like I tell everyone, what's adding one more to the insanity at this point. I lost my sanity with child #2 - that Thomas got to meet today. He's a good kid but doesn't listen worth a damn.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjdw9krFJcI


And she runs around in her panties.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL!

I'm more of a multi-tasker extraordinaire. I probably won't know how to react when my husband comes home and I don't have to do everything myself.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> As for kids, dogs, puppy - eh, like I tell everyone, what's adding one more to the insanity at this point. I lost my sanity with child #2 - that Thomas got to meet today. He's a good kid but doesn't listen worth a damn.


Both the kids were cool once they had their mid morning naps 
I got all the way to the battery store when I noticed the cap to the blind tube was missing and remembered I'd heard it hit the ground when I was putting the blinds away. Had to drive all the way back to the park :-(
I think Grim will work out fine. He isn't bothered by anyone, just needs to settle in a little to his new surroundings. Probably wouldn't hurt to let him watch when Gwr or Bo are working.
Give him an idea of how the big boys play?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good idea!

That sucks you had to go back, but at least you didn't lose anything out of the tube...now that would have really sucked to see a bright red blind flying off the car. I realized when I went to leave that while my kids were playing in my car, they had turned on my blinker, windshield wipers, and some how managed to remove my rearview mirror... 

He's warming up a bit more around the house now, I can hear him terrorizing my 7 year old and keep hearing "No, let go of my pants you little devil".  

Now if I can only get some sleep tonight, all will be well.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> He's warming up a bit more around the house now, I can hear him terrorizing my 7 year old and keep hearing "No, let go of my pants you little devil".


Sounds like he has potential as a Mondio Ring Decoy?
Maybe we can get Chris to say that when he's working the older dogs. "let go of my pants you little devil"


----------

